# Any window Regulation experts out there



## Jolly Man (9 Feb 2011)

Hey all,

God its been a long time since i visited the site, but have had a problem in the recent windy spell. If you look at my blog link below, the large triangular window in my gable end the centre section shakes in and out vigoursly in the wind. It is just regular double glazing, my question is, should this have been supplied toughened or laminated due to regulations?

And has anyone and ideas in how to remedy this? It is an exposed site, just in off the beach.

http://www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Jolly


----------



## Sconhome (9 Feb 2011)

Jolly Man, can you give me the dimensions of the glazing unit? Also the internal height off the ground to the bottom of the window please.


----------



## Jolly Man (9 Feb 2011)

From internal floor level Sconhome it is 2.4 to the window board, add another 500mm for external to footpaths. The unit itself the centre pain is 1800mm with the panes to the left and right being 900 each.


----------



## Sconhome (9 Feb 2011)

This window?

All the ground floor units in this picture should be toughened glass. As they are adjoining a door set which should also be toughened glass. The two soldier panes separate from the door-set should be toughened also. This should be standard.

The upper window unit- is this a second floor or are you full height in this part of the house?

If there is an intermediate floor without a doubt this should be toughened glass. 

In any event if I judge this right the centre upper glassed unit is 1800 wide with a 900 wide unit either side, total 3.60m. Height to the hip of the vertical line 2.1m(?) with a further 1.20m or so to the apex of the unit (?)


----------



## Jolly Man (9 Feb 2011)

Cant see your link sconhome.

How can a person tell if it is toughened or regular glass?

The upper window is in a full height room yes!

Yeah id say its fair to assume your measurements are there or there abouts.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EkeF9EpjxOE/ShLQPYV0IlI/AAAAAAAAB0c/PYOmKbdoPWM/s1600-h/353.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_EkeF9EpjxOE/SFLK6iG86EI/AAAAAAAABYA/lgcOwpIFhmk/s1600-h/DSCN1231.JPG

Window internal View, and being installed


----------



## onq (9 Feb 2011)

Jolly Man said:


> Hey all,
> 
> God its been a long time since i visited the site, but have had a problem in the recent windy spell. If you look at my blog link below, the large triangular window in my gable end the centre section shakes in and out vigoursly in the wind. It is just regular double glazing, my question is, should this have been supplied toughened or laminated due to regulations?
> 
> ...



Hi  Jolly,

The window looks large for the frame.
The glass is not broken so toughening would do little
The site is exposed and I'm assuming the house is one large space.
Wind pressure every time you open a door will affect the housing of the glazing.

Look to the frame sizing and the fixing of the glazed units.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be  taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at  hand.


----------

